# Best paint to refresh metal lawn chairs?



## BenzMama (Apr 5, 2009)

Spring has sprung & our front patio chairs need to be refreshed. They are the old metal kind that allow you to 'bounce' while seated. Plans are to clean well, sand & then paint. What metal paint would you recommend? Is better coverage by spray (can or paint sprayer) or by brush? Slats are all approx 1" wide, frames are rounded. Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Apr 5, 2009)

If it were me, I'd clean them up per your description, hit the exposed metal with some rustoleum primer and then paint the whole thing with spray can rustoleum.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 5, 2009)

BenzMama:

Besides the cleaning and sanding program you've already got in mind, you want to remove as much of the existing rust as possible before painting with an OIL BASED primer and oil based paint.  I think all of the primers and paints that Rustoleum makes are oil based.


----------



## Tom Witcomb (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes Rustoleum makes the hammered finish thats designed to go over rusted metal {its written on the can so it must be trueno really, its good stuff}. comes in a few colors spray or cans

Tom


----------

